# Toyota Kirobo: Ein kleiner fliessend sprechender Roboter



## Gamer090 (4. Oktober 2016)

Hi zusammen

Gerade auf CNet entdeckt, Toyota hat einen kleinen Roboter mit dem Namen Kirobo vorgestellt, er kann aktuell nur fliessend Japanisch sprechen und soll 400$ kosten, dazu kommen noch die Kosten für die App die 3$ im Monat! kosten soll. Der Roboter kann auch ganze Sätze sprechen und versteht diese auch, d.h. er kann eine Antwort auf eine Frage geben die ihm gestellt wird. Viel Platz braucht er nicht, man kann ihn wie im Video gezeigt auch im Auto mitnehmen und er erinnert daran, das man ihn nicht vergisst. 
Die App wird wahrscheinlich für die Sprache benutzt, selbst bewegen kann er sich zwar aber herumlaufen kann er nicht auch wenn er Beine hat. 

Was sagt ihr dazu? 

Quelle: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tQbrVpEBNvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Für mich ist es ein nettes Spielzeug aber mehr nicht, 400$ ist sehr teuer und dann noch für die App extra zahlen macht das ganze zu einer teuersten Spielzeuge die es je gab. Ohne die App lässt es sich nicht nutzen und wenn ich 36$ im Jahr ausgebe für die App + den Roboter, bin ich nur schon im ersten Jahr bei 436$. Das ist mir viel zu teuer, für 40-50$ könnte es interessant werden um es mal zu testen oder einen Kind zu schenken, ich brauche es nciht.


----------

